# Looking For An Audio File



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

does anybody have this wav file http://www.scaryhalloweensounds.com/sounds/Wavs2/scary06.wav . sorry, it doesn't take you right to it. first click on enter(duh!) its on the wav page II and its about halfway down the page in the left column under "music - scary". its called scary06. i cant seem to download the files from this site anymore? mp3 or wav it doesnt matter. i finally figured out how to tweek stuff out on audacity and want to try to clean it up because the quality isnt that good.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Search and ye shall find...

http://www.geocities.com/theguardian_2099/

scary06.wav is on more than one site.....


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

thanks rich


----------

